# My baby asian Arowana



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

He is currently 5inches only, and eats pellets.
I am only going to feed pellets hahaha, can't afford to take any risks.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice
















Wish I those guys were readily available over here


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

wow nice! im planning on getting 1 too. is that an asian or austrailian? looks like a jardini to me. that is one beautiful fish!


----------



## flexxxn (Mar 21, 2003)

Is that a green aro?
Also small crickets are safe to feed at that size.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

AWESOME. Dont ever compare these guys to jardinis, they are just but ugly compared to asians.. hence why no one in asia would ever want a jardini. What strain is this one and which breeding farm does it come from?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

what type of aro is it? asian? you got all the right permits?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ahhh what a cute little guy!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There is no such thing as the right permits. if you were able to circumvent CITES, then you would still have to deal with a federal ban on importation for which there is no permit. If you have the right connections though this is not a problem.


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

It is a malaysian gold, they're suppose to turn super gold as they get older.
I have been looking for these for some time now and finally came across one.
No, I don't have the permits for it, I know it is wrong n all, but I had to get this one.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mine looked like him except it was a silver until it got eaten


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice arow!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

whered you get the aro from?? And for how much?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> AWESOME. Dont ever compare these guys to jardinis, they are just but ugly compared to asians.. hence why no one in asia would ever want a jardini. What strain is this one and which breeding farm does it come from?


So this is butt ugly?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > AWESOME. Dont ever compare these guys to jardinis, they are just but ugly compared to asians.. hence why no one in asia would ever want a jardini. What strain is this one and which breeding farm does it come from?
> ...


 I was waiting for you to chime in with that lol


----------



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Arows are all very unique fish but as far as arows go they are a little brown for my tastes. Definately not like a chili red arow or an x-back. I guess we have to deal with what we have though. If you honestly had the choice between buying a x-back legally and a jardini though which would you take?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

if they were LEGAL, it would still depend on the price. Jardinis are around $50, even if they were easy to come by, how much would an asian go for? What do they go for in Canada?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

lovely little guy !

I have been toying with the idea of getting an asian aro ... i have seen some greens for £195 ... 5"

That jardini is NICE ..... however they are absolute psycopaths in my experience

carl


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

Mine was going for $500 USD, but I got em for $300 when it was about 3inches; since I know the guy real well. 
I watch it swim around gracefully, and under the light, it turns pure gold, can't wait until it grows up to where the colors really come out. The fish is a bit pricey, but it is well worth every penny to me.
I've kept jardinis and they're cool fish, but they are just too aggresive, can't really put anything with em; awesome fish though.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Arows are all very unique fish but as far as arows go they are a little brown for my tastes. Definately not like a chili red arow or an x-back. I guess we have to deal with what we have though. If you honestly had the choice between buying a x-back legally and a jardini though which would you take?


So I suppose this is brown too


















And If I honestly had the choice, I would buy only the best Asian. I wouldn't waste the money on one unless it was a high grade Cross-Back, which is pretty hard to come by unless you know the right people. And they certainly aren't $300, they're more like $1,500+. Anyways, living in the U.S., if I had an Asian, nobody but me would know it...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Drago said:


> Mine was going for $500 USD, but I got em for $300 when it was about 3inches; since I know the guy real well.
> I watch it swim around gracefully, and under the light, it turns pure gold, can't wait until it grows up to where the colors really come out. The fish is a bit pricey, but it is well worth every penny to me.
> I've kept jardinis and they're cool fish, but they are just too aggresive, can't really put anything with em; awesome fish though.


 Hate to tell you this but you were scamed thats most likly not an asian,
Thats a jardini, I have never personaly seen an asian with a defined caudal
ring, or any border on their fin while young.

granted I've seen a hell of alot more Jardini than formosus, that fish though does 
not say to me Formosus, does not look right.

Then maybe I'm wrong, I'd really really look at your fish very close though.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'm wrong you have your Illegal fish. mesurements fit,
don't get caught it's 5 years and 10.000.00 Min.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> I'm wrong you have your Illegal fish. mesurements fit,
> don't get caught it's 5 years and 10.000.00 Min.


 and after you get caught, Poly will personally show up at the witness stand to verify that you owned the fish


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

That is definately an Asian, but it can't be of very high quality for the price. That's usually the going price for a Green or low quality Red Tail Golden.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

do you live where they are legal. you know i might have an empty tank to keep one or 2. now tell me who is this friend of yours


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i saw some 5" at my local bigals for like 39.99 or 49.99 i forget (canadian money) i dont no what kinda they were tho.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking arrows


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> i saw some 5" at my local bigals for like 39.99 or 49.99 i forget (canadian money) i dont no what kinda they were tho.


 They were Jardinis for that price.


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

uhh, that is an Asian I know that for a fact. The quality now, I am not sure, but I still like em all. From the pic, you can't really tell the shine it gives off; its beautiful. Definately not a jardini hahahahha.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

> how much would an asian go for? What do they go for in Canada?


ive seen arowanas go for 1500$ ($800 USD)for one about 1.5 feet, and $3000 ($2000 USD) for one about 2 feet. it was huge.

but i can also get them for 50$ at 6", so it all depends.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> but i can also get them for 50$ at 6", so it all depends.


No you can't. The cheapest I have ever seen an Asian go for was a lot of 10 low quality Greens for $1,000. They were like 2" long and the only reason why they were that cheap was because they were in a lot.

There's NO WAY you can get an Asian for $50 unless you walk into a store and steal one. If it was labeled at $50, then the store was selling a Jardini labeled as an Asian and you couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

$50USD is about how my they get them for overseas like in Malaysian and Singapore for a green. I don't think they would be that cheap in the US or Canada


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

so for us non aro people (i only like the look of them and that includes all of them) how do you tell the difference between all the different aro's so you dont get ripped off.
i am not planing on buying one as i could not house it but i would like too know as would many others i expect.

i think i will actually make a new thread regarding this in tank busters
dixon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You need to study the fish for months before you know how to judge them spefically. The asian arow hobbyist's eye can pick out the slightest flaw.. this is why some aros will sell for $100,000 while others well not come close, allthough you might not be able to tell the difference between them. If you buy a fish expecting it to turn into something, then dont hold your breath. If your trying to get a crazy colorful asian then you should be buying at a size where its already displaying its potential color development and knowing what to look for in comparison to the others you have kept. If your not looking to spend un surplus of 1K per fish, then dont get into the hobby.

Secondly, unless you are well established and known by people who would actually sell these you are not getting one. If you walk into an asian fish store they will throw you out the door. You need to gain their trust by being a long standing HIGH PAYING customer before you ever expect them to let you own one of these fish. EMjay.. you would be laughed at if you offered $50 for an asian aro. Get real, it costs 5x that in asia for a half way decent strain, additionally considering the risk factor of 5 years in prison and 250,000 in fines for trying to cross over a border with one.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> so for us non aro people (i only like the look of them and that includes all of them) how do you tell the difference between all the different aro's so you dont get ripped off.


 Asians have six vertical rows of scales, jardini and (I think)leichardti have eight or nine.

-PK


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

they are suck good looking fish, i have to get one someday :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> No, I don't have the permits for it, I know it is wrong n all, but I had to get this one.



















I'm all for civil disobedience at times but you might have just supported the illegal capture of this fish in the wild (although the small size makes me think not). Permits and laws are one thing, the reason why they exist are another.

If you supported a captive breeding program = reasonable civil disobedience.

If you just bought a wild caught fish = driving a species you actually like to extinction!

Not a game, there are serious penalties and there are serious threats to this fish as a species. Best advice = quietly enjoy your fish.

I think a petition for the allowance of captive breeding programs/facilities for these guys could start with us as hobbyists and make it to Fish and Wildlife. Then these shady situations wouldn't be a concern and the price would go down.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Secondly, unless you are well established and known by people who would actually sell these you are not getting one. If you walk into an asian fish store they will throw you out the door. You need to gain their trust by being a long standing HIGH PAYING customer before you ever expect them to let you own one of these fish. EMjay.. you would be laughed at if you offered $50 for an asian aro. Get real, it costs 5x that in asia for a half way decent strain, additionally considering the risk factor of 5 years in prison and 250,000 in fines for trying to cross over a border with one.


 i live in the UK so getting them is not illegal or a problem i have been offered them before.
thanks for the info BD and boomersub i have got a better idea now
dixon


----------

